# rühren aus



## TheChabon

Llevo un buen rato revolviendo diccionarios y no entiendo para nada este _rühren_. 

Der frühesten Anwendung der Goldplatten gehören, dem Stil nach, gewisse Zierrathen an, die noch ganz flach sind und höchstens einige leicht eingravirte oder eingestempelte Ornamente enthalten. Dergleichen Schmuckgegenstände, mitunter von bedeutendem Umfang, rühren aus ältesten Gräbern Egyptens und Etruriens.  

Gracias por cualquier idea.


----------



## kunvla

*5.*  geh.  etw.  rührt von etw., jmdm. _etw. kommt, stammt von etw., jmdm. her_:  diese Krankheit rührt von einer Erkältung; Von ihm rührte das wuchtige Steinmannli droben auf dem Kopf [_des  Berges_]  Federer  _Berge_  54; das rührt daher (_das hat seine Ursache darin_), daß  ...
http://www.dwds.de/?kompakt=1&sh=1&qu=r%C3%BChren

*

2.* _rühren geh (*herrühren*):                                                                                                 _

*rühren* ...                   tener su origen en                              
*
rühren* ...                   deberse a                              

das rührt daher, dass ...                   esto se debe a que... 

http://de.pons.eu/dict/search/results/?q=rühren&in=&l=dees


----------



## jordi picarol

TheChabon said:


> Llevo un buen rato revolviendo diccionarios y no entiendo para nada este _rühren_.
> 
> Der frühesten Anwendung der Goldplatten gehören, dem Stil nach, gewisse Zierrathen an, die noch ganz flach sind und höchstens einige leicht eingravirte oder eingestempelte Ornamente enthalten. Dergleichen Schmuckgegenstände, mitunter von bedeutendem Umfang, rühren aus ältesten Gräbern Egyptens und Etruriens.
> 
> Gracias por cualquier idea.


Pertenecen al uso temprano de las placas de oro,según el estilo,ciertos ornamentos que son trodavía completamete planos y contienen como mucho algunos adornos grabados o troquelados.Joyas similares,en ocasiones de tamaño importante,proceden de las tumbas más antiguas de Egipto y Etruria.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Spharadi

Otra versión:
Dependiendo del estilo, las placas de oro son las que se han usado en algunos ornamentos desde épocas más tempranas. Esas aplicaciones ornamentales exhiben aun una textura enteramente plana y algunas de ellas consisten, como mucho, de simples grabados o troquelados. Tales objetos ornamentales, a veces de considerable tamaño, proceden de las más antiguas tumbas de Egipto y Etruria.


----------



## jordi picarol

Spharadi said:


> Otra versión:
> Dependiendo del estilo, las placas de oro son las que se han usado en algunos ornamentos desde épocas más tempranas. Esas aplicaciones ornamentales exhiben aun una textura enteramente plana y algunas de ellas consisten, como mucho, de simples grabados o troquelados. Tales objetos ornamentales, a veces de considerable tamaño, proceden de las más antiguas tumbas de Egipto y Etruria.


Me parece muy bien tu 
versión,pero tengo que hacerte una observación del "castellano".El verbo "consistir" rige la preposición "en".Por tanto sería:...y algunas de ellas consisten,como mucho,en...
Cito al DPD:
*consistir*. ‘Ser’, ‘estar formado’ y ‘ser efecto de una causa’. En cualquiera de sus acepciones, rige un complemento con _en:_ _«Mi trabajo consistía en hacer planillas de jornales»_ (Araya _Luna _[Chile 1982]); y no _de:_




_«La flotilla consistía de ocho barcos y dos aviones»_ (_Nacional_ [Ven.] 19.5.97).
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Spharadi

Gracias. Pero yo no me rijo por la RAE. En América, además de "consistir en" usamos también "consistir de". Análogo al alemán "bestehen aus"  y "bestehen in". 
Saludos.


----------



## jordi picarol

Pues si es análogo todavía peor 
*bestehen* _aus_ constar _de_ 

*bestehen* _in_ consistir _en_
¿Tampoco te riges por la gramática alemana?


----------



## TheChabon

Gracias por los comentarios, incluso cuando me complican la vida inesperadamente. 

Lo de 'consistir de' lo tengo distribuido por todas partes en este maldito escrito de 450.000 palabras así que tengo que pensar qué hacer 
- por un lado soy de la idea de que en el idioma las 'normas' son el reflejo siempre algo tardío de los usos, y como dice Spharadi 'consistir de' (probablemente, 'consist of') es de lo más común al menos en Buenos Aires (en este uso más que a 'constar de' se parecería a 'se compone de'); 
- por el otro si efectivamente el uso les parece chocante a los españoles (y no se trata de un preciosismo academicista, digamos), trataría de evitar eso (pero al mismo tiempo me angustia andar poniendo 'se compone de' cuando todos los lectores argentinos van a decir "qué complicado, ¡¿pero por qué no simplificó y puso 'consiste de'?!", así que no sé bien todavía cómo la resolvería).


----------



## Spharadi

> 'consistir de' (probablemente, 'consist of')


Exacto. Y a mi juicio diferenciar entre "consistir en" y "consistir de" es enriquecer la lengua.  Por ejemplo: 
Consistir en: El poder de un pais no consiste solamente en poseer un ejército. 
(Die Macht eines Staates besteht nicht nur darin, eine Armee zu besitzen).

Consistir de: La hulla consiste principalmente de carbono.   
(Steinkohle besteht hauptsächlich aus Kohlenstoff.) 

En el caso que nos incumbe, tal vez se pueda obviar  "consistir" o "componerse de". 
Por ej.:

"Esas aplicaciones ornamentales exhiben aun una textura enteramente plana, en algunas de ellas encontramos, a lo más, simples grabados o  troquelados."


----------



## jordi picarol

TheChabon said:


> Gracias por los comentarios, incluso cuando me complican la vida inesperadamente.
> 
> Lo de 'consistir de' lo tengo distribuido por todas partes en este maldito escrito de 450.000 palabras así que tengo que pensar qué hacer
> - por un lado soy de la idea de que en el idioma las 'normas' son el reflejo siempre algo tardío de los usos, y como dice Spharadi 'consistir de' (probablemente, 'consist of') es de lo más común al menos en Buenos Aires (en este uso más que a 'constar de' se parecería a 'se compone de');
> - por el otro si efectivamente el uso les parece chocante a los españoles (y no se trata de un preciosismo academicista, digamos), trataría de evitar eso (pero al mismo tiempo me angustia andar poniendo 'se compone de' cuando todos los lectores argentinos van a decir "qué complicado, ¡¿pero por qué no simplificó y puso 'consiste de'?!", así que no sé bien todavía cómo la resolvería).


¿Quieres mi sincera opinión? Si de verdad piensas que un tanto por ciento elevado de argentinos lo usan y no es considerado allá un signo de incultura lingüística,no lo pienses más;deja "consiste de" tal cual.Parece que en algún país más tambien se emplea.
Puede que en España alguna gente también lo haga.Si se vuelve regla de uso común,la RAE tendrá que acabar por aceptarlo.A mí,desde luego,me suena raro.Pero eso es todo.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Neretva

Spharadi said:


> Exacto. Y a mi juicio diferenciar entre "consistir en" y "consistir de" es enriquecer la lengua. Por ejemplo:
> Consistir en: El poder de un pais no consiste solamente en poseer un ejército.
> (Die Macht eines Staates besteht nicht nur darin, eine Armee zu besitzen).
> 
> Consistir de: La hulla consiste principalmente de carbono.
> (Steinkohle besteht hauptsächlich aus Kohlenstoff.)
> 
> En el caso que nos incumbe, tal vez se pueda obviar "consistir" o "componerse de".
> Por ej.:
> 
> "Esas aplicaciones ornamentales exhiben aun una textura enteramente plana, en algunas de ellas encontramos, a lo más, simples grabados o troquelados."


 

Cuando se traduce algo, no hay que olvidar nunca cuál es el obejtivo.

Si el encargo dice "rigete a la normativa" tendrás que aceptar a la RAE. 
Si dice "Público hispanohablante en general", tendrás que usa la más extendida, te guste o no.
si dice "sólo para público argentino/chileno/peruano etc. (no se ofendan los demás) " tendrás que saber, cuál es la que más se usa allí.  

Al final, tú eliges

tschüsli


----------



## Lord_British

TheChabon said:


> Llevo un buen rato revolviendo diccionarios y no entiendo para nada este _rühren_.
> 
> Der frühesten Anwendung der Goldplatten gehören, dem Stil nach, gewisse Zierrathen an, die noch ganz flach sind und höchstens einige leicht eingravirte oder eingestempelte Ornamente enthalten. Dergleichen Schmuckgegenstände, mitunter von bedeutendem Umfang, rühren aus ältesten Gräbern Egyptens und Etruriens.
> 
> Gracias por cualquier idea.



 proceder de algo = abstammen von, herrühren von:    dict. leo. org/ esde?lp=esde&p=Ci4HO3kMAA&search=proceder&trestr=0x8002    
-
Por favor, elimina los escpacios en el URL arriba para obtener el contenido enlazado. 
Muchos saludos desde Böblingen, Alemania


----------



## jordi picarol

Más vale tarde que nunca.
NERETVA escribió:
Si el encargo dice "rigete a la normativa" tendrás que aceptar a la RAE. 
Si dice "Público hispanohablante en general", tendrás que usa la más extendida, te guste o no.
si dice "sólo para público argentino/chileno/peruano etc. (no se ofendan los demás) " tendrás que saber, cuál es la que más se usa allí
-------
"Rígete a la normativa" no es correcto castellano.El verbo regir rige la preposición "por".Con ese verbo la forma correcta sería: rígete por la normativa...
Con "a" puedes usar "ajustarse"; "ajústate a la normativa..."
Esto vale para todo el ámbito hispanoparlante.
Saludos(con un poco de retraso)
Jordi


----------

